# Weekly countdown, what do you do to prepare both your horse and you for showing?!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

So I have been out of the show ring for awhile, my little mare I had beofre Ollie was great, spastic but meant well. I "showed" her twice...I really dont count it as showing cause the horse community in that area (a TINY island) is so small so it was just like riding with all friends haha It was a learning experaince and fun 

This year will be Ollie's first showing year ever. We will be doing Jumpers and dressage (training level and about 2'6 over fences :wink:

So I have eight weeks until our show and am feeling good at where we are are at.

I want to know what all you do to prepare for shows in your riding, in your barn in all of it.

SPILL!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spring Breakout is this weekend but I'm not ready. There is a futurity next month but I doubt I'll be ready so I'm aiming for a show in May as my first. I just got Riley his first Chiro of the season and may try to slip another one in next month. We are back in shoes and I clipped this weekend. I have started pulling mane but have quite a ways to go. I've put his fly sheet on and have started shedding him out.... 

I need to pull everything out of my trailer and clean it out really well. Husband needs to climb on top and caulk a couple spots. I think my show clothes are cleaned but I need to polish my boots and saddles.....

We have been trying our best to get show fit but we aren't there yet. It's been so wet and he's been lame off and on. Ugh!


----------



## kate114 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a month until my first show so it's time to get out all of my show tack and clean it and reorganize the trailer and get that all ready to go, especially since I live 2 hours away from home for school and mom won't do it for me anymore lol. I also need to check all of my show clothes and make sure there isn't any that need repair or any that need to go to the dry cleaners. Just little stuff like that this far in advance. Then a week or two before the show I'll start packing specifics such as shavings, hay bales, grain, and other little things such as that.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

My first show is April 21st, it is a fuzzy show, no show clothes no clipping. but I will only be entering fuzziest pony halter (14h and under fuzziest wins) and showmanship. Considering it is only March 14 and it is already 70 some degrees out and the pony I will be showing is already sheading, my horse is completely shed out and the mini I am probably clipping for comforts sake I am not sure much will actually be fuzzy for said show. I can't ride at many shows this year because my 15h broke riding horse had a foal this year. and I won't be showing the mini because she has a bad foot(she had one really over grown hoof when we rescued her) So the 13h, 3 year old haflinger pony is going to be the show baby this
year. Currently we have just been working on showmanship and ground work, I still have to polish and clean her show halter and bridle get my show clothes around and polish my boots, I still cant figure out if I want to show western or english this year. Eh I still have to figure out blue or purple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

Well lets see, my first horse show isn't until sometime in May I think, should probably check that. At the moment I need to reorganize all my horse stuff to see what I need and what I dont need and can sell at the tack sale next month, but my tack room door and the ice need to agree with me and unfreeze. I need to clip the hairy beasts sometime. Im working currently on getting them into shape or better shape with long slowish rides down the county road next to the barn, it goes for miles! BJ the new horse im training needs to still learn showmanship and  we're working on getting a successful lope going. velvety and me need to work on goat tying and keyhole for gymkhanas. Thats pretty much it at the moment since I can only get to the barn a few days a week because of school and running track. oh and eclipse295 reminds me that I need to get some decent show clothes and a pair of black chaps since I've finally quit growing.


----------

